# Cleaning tank and filter



## bulldawg (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I just recently lost my 2 oscars to what seemed like cotton eye/mouth. I had an outbreak of it about 6 months ago and took care of it with a cycle of pimaflex. The fish were growing and active on a daily basis. The bigger one about 6-7in started bullying the smaller one, about 4-5in. He ended up with a few scrapes, so I added a little salt which helped in a day or 2. within a week from that point they just stopped eating (Tetra Cichlid Sticks) I started them on frozen worms that they at least began to eat again. Water parameters were fine, Temp 76-78, am. 0-0.1, ph 6.5-7.5. I noticed a few marks on the little guy and figured he was getting the worst of their scuffles (But kept an eye on them) 2 days ago I woke up and both of them had white scaly hangers on. I knew what was coming, I began a cycle of pimaflex again, after day 1 the little guy was dead. I did the next dose the following day and lo and behold the big guy was dead this morning. I have a 37gal acrylic hex flatback. running an Aqueon 55/75 quietflow. 20-25% water changes 1x a week. I never went through anything like this before. I have 2 other tanks running (Both Glass) a 75 and a 55 with Africans I also have about 40-50 fry Convicts growing in a 10 gallon from a mating in one of the tanks mentioned. Is there something different to do with an acrylic tank as far as maintaining it? (This is my 1st acrylic) Also I have everything emptied and was going to do a 3 to 1 water to bleach cleaning for everything except the gravel and plants which I thew away, so basically the mechanical items and the tank. Is this a good idea to kill whatever fungus may have been growing in this tank. I want to get it back up and running as i will soon need a place for the Convicts. Any help is appreciated!!!!!!!!! THANKS:frown2:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the biggest stresses I see in this situation is 2 small of a tank for 2 fish that will get to 12 inches if healthy and enough room. Not changing enough water weekly. Needs to be at least 50% with those messy fish. Plants wouldn't last to long once they fish got bigger because Oscars are notorious for re arraigning there tanks. To keep 2 in a tank together I would use at least 125 gal tank with lots of filtration and provide caves for them to hide in.


----------

